# 2.5 Motor



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

One caught fire.

Two replaced.

Still waiting for the recall update.
It will be interesting to see what the details of the recall will be.

That's three motors in three different cars.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

One more bites the dust.   

4.


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

Are they all 2002 model?


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

That's a good question. I'll check it out and get back. The one we got today was a budget rent a car. Not that it really matters.
The techs are telling me they believe it's from oil blow by around the rings.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

Hey Tom got the other side sill today. Thanks for the quick response. hope the PC is doin okay.


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

alty02 said:


> *Hey Tom got the other side sill today. Thanks for the quick response. hope the PC is doin okay. *


 Great! glad to here it. Everythings working out fine here.
I still have Nissan sending me those things. Now I have to return them all.
Nothing like quality control.


----------



## PhilGood (Dec 1, 2002)

The early QR25 use different bearing and compression ring which take a long time to seat properly and sometimes which cause problem...

http://www.b15sentra.net/forums/showthread.php?s=&threadid=42904


----------



## Nssnman (Apr 2, 2003)

There 2002's. Part of the cause is also related to cat failer in the header. Thier replacing the exhaust headers along with the motors. 
When the recall comes out in May it will be interesting to see what the fix is.


----------

